# Lassus Prophetiae Sybillarum what your favorite version of this masterpiece?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I order the Hyperion(label) version, since this was the only version available or easily available conducted by mr. Rice.I have alto cd of Lassus who are former hyperion, and they sound awesome His laments and requiems.

But some amazon classical critic bash this version why?
His it too dissonant for there ears, you know when they sung
*Sor-di-das * and devide the word in an odd dissonant chromatism(similar to moro lasso by gesualdo) per instance. i dont know i did not heard it yet, so i dont know if my version better than
the one on YouTube that is mutch newer.

Anyone here has the Hypérion version or a better one? , or has something to says about this amazing work, that deserve a post, trully mystical, we most honor this works whit observation and comment , dissected it, find the better the utter version of the flemish master.I was and still em blowen away by this work.

:tiphat:


----------

